# Electrocuted While Urinating On Railroad Track



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Electrocuted While Urinating On Railroad Track In Chicago Suburb;
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/25/zachary-mckee-electrocute_n_1450115.html?ref=chicago

Be careful out there !!!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

If you read the article it says "Surveillance tape from the CTA Purple Line South Station platform shows McKee climbing onto the tracks, apparently to urinate, and then apparently stumbling, causing him to fall onto the third rail, according to a press release from the Evanston Police Department. 

McKee was pronounced dead shortly afterward at Saint Francis Hospital.The Cook County medical examiner ruled the man's death an accident due to electrocution." Sounds more like he fell on the third rail, which caused his death. Didn't Mythbusters on Discovery channel do an episode about this?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes they did. If I recall, it was busted. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mythbusters tried it twice. The ultimate outcome was that the stream breaks up into separate drops and does not conduct. It appears to be a solid stream for the same reason that movies appear to uh move. Visual retention. 

So a stream can not conduct electricity. The air gaps act as an insulator. 

The local Chicago stations stated he tripped and fell on the third rail, thus electrocuting himself.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

What was proven here was stupid cures itself sometimes. 

I've always considered myself a little crazy but never stupid.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Rich must be correct, but I am not about to test the theory on a 600 volt rail...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting that MythBusters said it is a myth... there used to be a video on YouTube of some idiot urinating on a pulse type electric fence and the little dance he did was not one that I would associate with just being relieved of a full bladder!







I suppose that the fence charge is a lot higher voltage and may tranfer along the liquid stream better than a mere 600 volts.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

A lot depends on amperage and voltage. And DC vs. AC. AC is far more effective at electrocuting people than DC. Just ask Thomas Edison or George Westinghouse... 

I do know, that this past weekend, I was working on my track, with DCC voltage applied, and I did get a shock when I laid my sweaty arm across the rails. Not dangerous, didn't leave a mark, but certainly noticable! 

Maybe we could get those guys (and gal) from Mythbusters to pee on some electric fences? 

Robert


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Made a great 'Thought For The Day". Must tell Stan ...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, apparently you can pee on the third rail, as long as you don't fall on it. 

Now, one day several of us 12-year-olds were out in a field, relieving ourselves, when somebody said, "See if you can hit that wire." I laughed 'cause I knew what that wire was. Mark didn't. We were delayed a while till he was ready to walk again.


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

I remember when I was a teenager,we payed one of our neighborhood kids who was only playing with 48 cards in his deck to pee on a running gasoline motor. Poor kid ended up in the hospital.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

On the fence, he was close enough that the stream had not broken up yet. I think Adam of mythbusters did this. You have to be really close. So if you stand and let the stream break up you should be OK. If you kneel or stand right next to the charged fence you will get a shock. 

Fences are usually charged to keep animals out, not to kill them.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The issue is distance, the farther away the electrical source is the greater the chance the stream will break up into individual droplets. If its clear like the fence story its much more likely the stream will remain constant and all you need is a millisecond for a shocking result.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Does it also depend on the content of the liquid? Does certain minerals and the amount of minerals in water make it more conductive. Salt for one. Adding a salt to water makes it more conductive?


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Chris: 

Years ago one of my Professors introduced the start of term for the "intro to electricity" course by recounting his recollection of when one of his childhood "friends" encouraged him to urinate on the cattle fencing on a farm way out in Saskatchewan. This must be a country rural sport from all the postings. The country hospitals must have a ward specifically dedicated to aiding these young lads. Note that you will not find any cattle doing the same thing! Natural selection of the human species? 

When I was around 8 years old, the lawn mower would not start and my Father asked me to hold onto the funny little wire at the end of the spark plug as he pulled the starter cord. Of course I jumped and my Father remarked "good we have spark!" My Father laughed so hard, as I was angry at him, citing that I had such a trusting look on my face when asked to hold the spark plug lead. 

Reminds me of Rodney Dangerfield joke: " My parents gave me an electric toaster for a bath toy. " 


Norman


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, next door, always borrowed our old, beat to smithereens, lawn mower to make money mowing lawns. 

Well, you stopped this thing by pushing the metal tab against the top of the plug and shorting out the ignition. Bare toes work it pretty well as long as you're paying attention to what you're doing.

Rick limped around for a couple hours. 
@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

